# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Farm carport purlin spans

## Duramax

Hey, 
Building a small carport out at my fathers farm to accommodate some pieces of machinery. The width of the structure is 5m and is 6.5m long.  
Thinking of using besser blocks as posts which I will core fill.  
My main question is in regards to purlin choice. Was hoping to use C151 nesting channel for the 6.5m lengths and then use either C75 or C100 at 900 centres.  
Hoping to achieve something like the attached photo but obviously not as big and with only 4 posts. 
Would this be adeqaute? 
Cheers.

----------


## Pulse

i'd just get a carport kit, cheaper i think. 
I spanned redback 150 1.5mm c purlins 6m at 900 spacings, Your spec is not enough. You could do 200x100 rhs beams on 100x100 shs posts with 150 purlins spanning the 5m  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Duramax

Cheers mate. We were thinking of buying a kit but did the costs, and it'll work out a lot cheaper if we put it together ourselves. 
We've already got a pallet of 290x290x190 grey block for posts and a local building supplies store has 2nds of purlins at a really good price. 
If I upped the longer sections to C200 with C150 at 900 centres, would that be more practical?

----------


## cyclic

I did a 6mx6m used 100C for the lot.
Been there 24 years now and starting to rust. 
edit. The posts on this one were 50x50 steel, spaced in one metre from front and back.
Even though you have the blocks, I would think the core filling plus rod inserts, not to mention the work involved laying etc., as well as the room you will lose, 200mm,  would outweigh the cost of steel posts with some angle braces, and, I will almost bet the carport will get walls eventually, they usually do.

----------


## Marc

Here are some span tables  https://www.stratco.com.au/custom/fi...rts-design.pdf

----------


## craka

> Here are some span tables  https://www.stratco.com.au/custom/fi...rts-design.pdf

   
Would you be able to expand on how to read those tables?    I can see the each span and the deflection measure but what is the meaning of the value for 0,1,2,3 I assume it's the load in kN/m but why is there 4 ?

----------

